# York Longbow by Woodcraft



## carol.lynn444 (Dec 23, 2021)

Hi
would someone be so kind to help me out with pricing 3 long bows?
I have a York vintage long bow, it has my dad's initials and 55 stamped, he probably bought it in 1955
its 68" 
Carol
ps i will measure the other ones...


----------



## Bowmania (Jan 3, 2003)

Looks like a question for the Leatherwall. George Stout in particular.

Bowmania


----------

